# Westminster school dubai review



## Rashi.23 (Aug 23, 2016)

Hi! We have just shifted from India. I've got admission in westminster school Dubai. I would like to know the reviews of sixth form pls. 
Thank you.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Pls


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Expecting people to give a full review of any organisation where the slander laws are so strict means the only people to comment will be the ones giving good reviews.


----------

